# Confused on info... did D* understand me?



## madisn (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay D* has hooked me up with a complimentary changeover to a SWM and MRV. I spoke with them for about an hour yesterday about my plans but I'm not sure what they told me is entirely accurate.

I want to make sure the installer does what needs and should be done - as opposed to simply what will work.

Here is what I have:

Bedroom: HR21 DVR - Hardwired into my network. 
Living room: HR22 DVR - Hardwired into my network.
Comp room: HR20 DVR - Hardwired into my network.
Guest room: Sony SAT B2 (SD only No Network)
Nomad - (Still with no Android Apps - //END Mini Rant// )

Additionally, I do plan on upgrading the HR22 to the HR34 within the next 30 days. and I know the SAT B2 is not compatible with SWM and MRV (D* is swapping that out). I'm also not too concerned on having the guest room on the network - if it can that's nice but that room rarely gets used.

Here's where my confusion sets in... I was under the (perhaps incorrect) assumption that I could have my system set up two different ways:

A) I could have my DVR units (including the soon to be HR34) hardwired to my network via CAT 6 as they are now and that would be fine. This would leave me with 3 of the 4 connected to the internet. - No problem, all well and good.
or
B) Take the network cable that goes to my HR20, and connect into a DECA, then send the internet up to the multiswitch via one of the two coax lines currently going to the HR20. Use the other line as the single line coming from the SWM and plug into the HR20. / I would then use DECA units with all of my receivers, and this would get internet to all 4 receivers.

I like option 'B' - because it seems more forward compatible. I know i AM going to have an HR34 in the living room within 30 Days. The built in DECA in the HR34 would mean a bit less wiring in my cabinet, and the RVU ability will eventually come in handy as I upgrade TV's and other components.

Here is what D* told me:

Option A will not work now as I can not hardwire my DVR's into my network - doing so would cause problems with MRV - particularly when I add the HR34 because of the built in DECA.

Option B will work now, but I MUST use the wireless cinema connection kit - but it will not work when I upgrade to the HR34 because of the built in DECA.

*What is the best way to have my system installed? 
Should I order the HR34 now, and have it on hand when the installer comes? *

_*FYI, I'm sure some of you are wondering why I would wait for the HR34... It is scheduled to become available to existing customers in my area on Feb 9. At which time the rep said they can offer it to me for a reduced price ($99 was thrown about but never stated as a firm price) in exchange for a commitment. I currently have no annual commitment - and verified (and got in writing on my order) that this install will not cause one. However I don't mind paying the full $399 and buying the HR34 from Solid if it would make things go easier._


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

> Here is what I have:
> 
> Bedroom: HR21 DVR - Hardwired into my network.
> Living room: HR22 DVR - Hardwired into my network.
> ...


I see:


a SWiM LNB upgrade,
3 DECAs + one CCK.
a BSF for the replacement SD
a 1 year commitment for the SD receiver swap
All of this being reworked when you get a HR34, as the SWiM LNB won't work for the increased tuner count.
I couldn't follow what A or B was going to be.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

madisn said:


> . . . .
> Here is what I have:
> 
> Bedroom: *HR21 DVR* - Hardwired into my network.
> ...


Those in bold add up to 9-Tuners. You'll need a SWiM-16, but they wont install one until you have the HMC HR34.

Existing customers, right now, can only get the HMC from third party venders for almost their full price. On 9 Feb, DirecTV is supposed to make the the HMC available to existing customers. At what price is still unknown. Rumors have stated it will be at full price.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Option B is probably what they will do. The wireless Cinema Connection Kit can be used in a hardwired or wireless capacity. If it is definitely on the extra coax that is left over from the HR20, you will not have any issues at all before or after the HR34 is installed.

As mentioned though, your current setup when converted to SWM will be with a SWM-LNB. When you get the HR34, if your tuner count is over 8, the SWM-LNB will be swapped back out for a legacy SWM and you will have a SWM16 installed.

- Merg


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

madisn said:


> ...I want to make sure the installer does what needs and should be done - as opposed to simply what will work...


If you're saying you want things to be wired up for a future HR34, I don't think that will happen.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

TAK3210 said:


> If you're saying you want things to be wired up for a future HR34, I don't think that will happen.


If they are upgraded to SWM/DECA, they are essentially wired up for the HR34. The only caveat will be if he needs more than 8 tuners when the HR34 is installed, however, at that time the installer will perform any changes at that time.

- Merg


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

The Merg said:


> If they are upgraded to SWM/DECA, they are essentially wired up for the HR34. The only caveat will be if he needs more than 8 tuners when the HR34 is installed, however, at that time the installer will perform any changes at that time.
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, that's what I thought maybe he was saying. That he wants this one installation charge to have him setup to drop in the HR34 later. Maybe not, though. If it were me, i think I'd just wait a little while and have it all done at once.


----------



## madisn (Apr 26, 2006)

TAK3210 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought maybe he was saying. That he wants this one installation charge to have him setup to drop in the HR34 later. Maybe not, though. If it were me, i think I'd just wait a little while and have it all done at once.


To some degree....

It's out of convenience, not a cost factor though. I want the HR34 for several reasons.... I want it 'now' for the PIP feature, and the 5 Tuners, but I like the future ability as I see expanding my D* - especially as the kids get older and want TV in their rooms - I can see having RVU come in handy.

I wanted to order the HR34 from D* yesterday, but I can't order from them until 2 more weeks, which is why I am very much considering ordering from Solid and having D* installers install while they are here.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

madisn said:


> To some degree....
> 
> It's out of convenience, not a cost factor though. I want the HR34 for several reasons.... I want it 'now' for the PIP feature, and the 5 Tuners, but I like the future ability as I see expanding my D* - especially as the kids get older and want TV in their rooms - I can see having RVU come in handy.
> 
> I wanted to order the HR34 from D* yesterday, but I can't order from them until 2 more weeks, which is why I am very much considering ordering from Solid and having D* installers install while they are here.


I don't know what it would take to get the order right to do what you want. Somebody here will know, though. I can tell you this: Don't believe what the person on the phone tells you. No good will come of it. :lol:

Oh, and don't put TVs in the kids' rooms. You'll never see them again. Unless that was the plan.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

The Merg said:


> If they are upgraded to SWM/DECA, they are essentially wired up for the HR34. The only caveat will be if he needs more than 8 tuners when the HR34 is installed, however, at that time the installer will perform any changes at that time.
> 
> - Merg


They had to swap out the eye on my dish and run 3 extra wires through my attic and add this big hot swm16 device when I went over 8 tuners


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Rtm said:


> They had to swap out the eye on my dish and run 3 extra wires through my attic and add this big hot swm16 device when I went over 8 tuners


Correct. The SWM-LNB only needs one cable from the dish into the house where it can be split. If you go over 8 tuners, you need a SWM16, so the SWM-LNB is replaced with a legacy LNB and 4 wires are needed to be run from the dish to the SWM16.

- Merg


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

DIRECTV will not future proof your installation to prep for the HR34. A technician will also not install something that's not on the work order unless you're willing to pay out of pocket for it.

Your best bet is to cancel the order and order the HR34 and the WHDVR at the same time.


----------



## Dtech1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Shades228 is correct. The proper eqpt will only be on the work order (and, therefore, on the installers truck) if you get the HR34 at the same time as the MRV/SWM upgrade. This will not only likely reduce your cost on the HR34 (as I believe you stated that you will be swapping the HR22 for the HR34), but will likely save much frustration for all involved. A swm 16 will be necessary, which will require 4 lines run to the switch. If this is already your current setup with a different switch then it will save much time and confusion if the installer can simply swap your existing switch out and put in the MRV hardware, SWM splitters and PI. Otherwise, the installer for the SWM/MRV upgrade will swap the LNB on your dish for a SWM3 or 5 depending on what market your in and maybe even cut those existing lines needed for the SWM16.

As an D tech myself I can assure you that it would be far better to wait, or at least to schedule both appointments for the the same date & time.


----------

